# Hotrod, Nelson6500, Snap Draggin, all you Cat Owners.



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Enjoy.


I suspect the ride isn't as smooth as the video makes it look, but still rather impressive. Those seas are BIG and nasty.

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I see your coming around, lol. Dude, those were some big seas! Thats my boat there, the 266. Notice they still have all organs intact, lol.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

pffffffft..............my old mako would eat that sh^t up


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My bab, I think its the 246 cause of the front deck hatches. Still bad arse


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Looks like they are taking an arse whoopin to me...as you would in most of our boats.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

awesome.. I love fishing big nasty seas. Let the wave action work my lure.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

If they only made them with a a/c cabin, like your pursuit Brandon then it would be the sh&t. Thanks for the video.

Matt


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

If you look closely at 2 min and 50 sec. You can see brandon plowing along in the background lmao


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

thats sick!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Bet they never spilled a drop of beer either. Cool video no doubt! BTW been there done that, and that's my boat model. Eat your heart out Pursuit owners! :tongue: :bounce: :tongue: :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Man that cat was flying!!! They almost hit 30 mph in that slop !!! WOW!!!! I want one!!!


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

If I was all grown-up and had the $$$,$$$ I would buy this:

http://www.glacierbaycats.com/show/boats/model/3470_cuddy.html

C'mon powerball ticket!  (disclaimer... I don't play the lottery)


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Those were small seas! Run that cat cross seas and see what happends! I still like both boats. Monos are just faster and better on fuel.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Why do they have on rain gear? Not raining is it? :brew:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Vee3 said:


> Why do they have on rain gear? Not raining is it? :brew:


Nice boat, but sure is wet!!! (Thats for you JD). :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's a great video. That boat won't last 300 hours being run like that, though. It's bouncing off both ends and the engines are trying to tear themselves off the transom. I would have loved to see how many gelcoat stress cracks that run made.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

You know what they say, "once you go cat you never go back" or something like that.


Tom


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dont knock it till you tried it. You mono only guys might think they still took a pounding and the hull is stressed but I beg to differ. Till you have done it on one you will never know. Nelson6500 let me borrow his cat, same one in the video. We were coming back in I was running 39mph, saw a big tanker ship was crossing our direct path. It was throwing at least a 5 to 6 ft wake. I turned around and yelled to Bubba and the other guys Im leaving the hammers down, heres the test! Bubba and someone else were sitting on the transom drinking beers. We hit the wake and the engines came out the water, we got air. Never spilled a drop of beer, we came down as soft as could be. Didint even have to brace yourself. Me and Bubba both said, thats it! Were getting a Cat! And so we did.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm with Mont - I wouldn't run any boat that hard in higher seas - not that those were all that impressive, and the waves don't look as sloppy as our Gulf chops that often make "pyramid" waves. 

That said, I was impressed with my ride on a WC, although sitting in the back with no handles I did manage to get airborne a few times, nothing bad, and the ride was of course much better by the leaning post and chair. 

If I noticed anything odd, it wasn't the sneezing or notice of any porpoising, but rather a curious list if we had any wave on the beam. A mono will roll and then roll back the other way ... a cat just leans and leans for several seconds, OK once you got used to the motion but quite alarming and we almost lost a man in one of those weird lurches. 

Going downwind with quartering waves can be exciting too, and there was some yaw and broaching but the captain read the waves pretty well and corrected his heading ... apparently, driving a cat is quite different from a mono in that regard. Overall, a positive experience and I liked it. Different!
-sammie


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I rode Damon's cat a few years ago out of Venice. Don't get me wrong, they have a nice ride. But, you simply cannot run a boat like that for any length of time and expect it to stay in one piece. No way, no how. Put a camera on either one of those outboard mounts and get back to me. Running like that is how Contenders end up with outboards hanging by the cables. Put another one on the t-top. He pounds that thing so hard at about 2 minutes, it stops the boat. At speed, that cat is going end to end, and both outdrives are clearing the water. It's a heck of a video, for sure though. I would love a WC, but I would treat it better than that if I expected to fish it for more than one season.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> Bet they never spilled a drop of beer either. Cool video no doubt! BTW been there done that, and that's my boat model. Eat your heart out Pursuit owners! :tongue: :bounce: :tongue: :bounce: :tongue:


I have been on snaps boat and it is bad arse!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont ever recall seeing a motor hanging off a Contender by the cables, ever. I dont have nothing against cats, its personal preference. I base the boats we buy from what the tournament teams use in a tournament trail. The SKA has been a true testing ground for hard core ofshore fishing machines for many years. Most SKA tournaments are hard running events and some boats travel many miles in rough water to get to a particular fishing spot. In all my years of fishing the SKA I know of about one handful of teams who run a cat. Contender, Yellowfin, Fountain and Invincible are the boats of choice for good reason. They are tough hard core fishing machines and are made to run fast. The only motor I have ever seen hanging off a boat was on a Midnight Express with a Verado hanging off by the cables. Like I stated, not knocking cats. The ride is good, but not my particular type of boat I like, too slow for me.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> Don't ever recall seeing a motor hanging off a Contender by the cables, ever


it happened here locally. My question is how many 7 or 8 year old Contenders or WC's do you see run like that, still running? Not many, I would guess. Tourney boats are in a whole different world that how most of us run. World Cat, Contender, hell, I will take either one. Problem is, either one is a quarter million bucks and that's just getting started. I have a ride booked on July 5th on a Contender, and can't wait. Keep the props in the water if you want either one to last is my point.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You are 100% correct !


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Battle of the Boats*

There are two types of boats..........CATS............and dogs!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mredman said:


> There are two types of boats..........CATS............and dogs!!!!!


Right you are, sir.

My "dog" is a Pitbull, and eats cats all day long.

Boom!!!

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Ps. And off we go. AGAIN. We are just going to have to have a 2Cool Cat vs. Mono Tournament to finally crown a champ.



Brandon


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Dang that's a sweet chariot there Brandon. 

Now my dad's an engineer and in his professional opinion, only the Albury and Hydro Sport have adequate transom protection for the stress out hanging heavy outboards. Still, you can't bang them very hard in high seas, as nothing is bullet-proof, but they're the best in fiberglass sandwich construction.

Now I know some of the outboard tournament riders who have big sponsors and they only use a boat a few seasons before they sell it off cheap. If you look closely at some of the hot-rod boats that are driven hard and build lightweight, the transom has very fine spider like cracks almost invisible to the eye. That's a sign of movement INSIDE the gel coat due to stress and fatigue. It is not an immediate sign that your stern will fall off, but it ain't good either.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mont said:


> It's a great video. That boat won't last 300 hours being run like that, though. It's bouncing off both ends and the engines are trying to tear themselves off the transom. I would have loved to see how many gelcoat stress cracks that run made.


I beg to differ sir. I run my boat like that all the time. You can inspect my transom or anywhere else on the entire boat you want any time you want. I had a World Cat 266 SF follow me out one time in three foot slop. I got it up like you see in the video. He called me on the radio and said he saw my props. World Cats are built like a tank. If someone has a mono that isn't at least 10' longer than a World Cat, and says it can hang with them in sloppy choppy seas I want to see it. In fact I challenge them to try and stay with me in my little ole 25 footer. Oh, BTW my boat is a 1999 model. I assure you that it looks brand new. I have never had anyone guess it to be less than a 2006 model.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snappy's been drinking again. 

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Nelson6500 let me borrow his cat.... I turned around and yelled to Bubba and the other guys Im leaving the hammers down, heres the test! ..... We hit the wake and the engines came out the water, we got air.


Note to self.. say no to Joey everytime... even if he only wants to borrow my weedeater.



Chase This! said:


> Right you are, sir.
> 
> My "dog" is a Pitbull, and eats cats all day long.
> 
> ...


clean all that white bird chit off the front side of that bote.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Snaps cat is one of the cleanest Ive ever seen. And being over 10 yrs old you would think its only a few. Sure Mark you see SKA running their 36ft boats, thats 10 ft more than the one in the video. If the SKA wasent a drag race all the time, most would be running cats I bet. Im not in that much over a hurry to get there, just leave earlier. But my back and other body parts will be intact when I arrive.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Note to self.. say no to Joey everytime... even if he only wants to borrow my weedeater.


Lol, I learned from Nelson, he runs that boat with the throttles down every time.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> If the SKA wasent a drag race all the time, most would be running cats I bet. Im not in that much over a hurry to get there, just leave earlier. But my back and other body parts will be intact when I arrive.


Uh, it's SKA. Shotgun start. Ain't no leaving earlier. By the time a Cat gets to the fishing grounds, it will have about 44 minutes of fishing before having to start the slow ride back.

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Uh, it's SKA. Shotgun start. Ain't no leaving earlier. By the time a Cat gets to the fishing grounds, it will have about 44 minutes of fishing before having to start the slow ride back.
> 
> Brandon


Were just gonna have to put them to the test. Put some money away, cause your microwave, TV, and all the chit in your fridge are gonna be in a 1000 pieces all over your cabin:rotfl:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Were just gonna have to put them to the test. Put some money away, cause your microwave, TV, and all the chit in your fridge are gonna be in a 1000 pieces all over your cabin:rotfl:


I dont care who you are, thats funny!:rotfl:


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cat vs Mono ... in May*

I luv it, its' May and we're just now getting into a cat / mono discussion !

Cat owners are kinda like Saturn owners.... just a cult following that the rest of us will never understand... hopefully.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> Cat owners are kinda like Saturn owners.... just a cult following that the rest of us will never understand... hopefully.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

whos your daddy said:


> I dont care who you are, thats funny!:rotfl:


You don't have a cat or a/c-ed cabin, so you shush.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> gonna be in a 1000 pieces all over your cabin:rotfl:


Least mine isn't in a 1000 pieces NOW!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Get your arse off the computer and put that turd back together.   

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Least mine isn't in a 1000 pieces NOW!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Get your arse off the computer and put that turd back together.
> 
> Brandon


Hey now! Get it right, we only have 997 pieces left to assemble


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Hey now! Get it right, we only have 997 pieces left to assemble


Shouldn't be much more than 44 hours left then. Just a work week. Knock it out. 

B


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Right you are, sir.
> 
> My "dog" is a Pitbull, and eats cats all day long.
> 
> ...


BOOM!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

GhostRider said:


> I luv it, its' May and we're just now getting into a cat / mono discussion !
> 
> Cat owners are kinda like Saturn owners.... just a cult following that the rest of us will never understand... hopefully.


Not Saturn,,,, you mean VW bug. With the daisy's on the dash and the little rainbow strip on the back windo. lol

I need to ride in a cat one of these days. See what the fuss is all about.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

angelsmInternet Search:

A cat (cheetah) is the fastest animal on the earth.

Cats generally can run faster and jump higher because they have to escape the powerful paws and jaws of dogs.

A cat's reflexes is definitely faster and that's how they fight off dogs, which are generally slow to react. The cat's claws and their reflexes scare dogs away, even the big ones.

Conclusions:

1. Cats are faster
2. Cats' reflexes are better and are quicker to act.
3. Cats are more agile
4. A dog (such a pit bull) is useless if the Cat can outrun, out maneuver and outfish a dog.



Chase This! said:


> Right you are, sir.
> 
> My "dog" is a Pitbull, and eats cats all day long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Were just gonna have to put them to the test. Put some money away, cause your microwave, TV, and all the chit in your fridge are gonna be in a 1000 pieces all over your cabin:rotfl:


BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I gotta say, all kidding aside. My boat is the second best riding boat I have ever been in. One of my best friends bought a Pursuit C340 last January. We sea trialed it in a 40 MPH South wind before he pulled the trigger. We met them at GYB and went out to the end of the jetties. It was huge and sloppy. The boat was new, so there were no electroniocs. I had my hand held GPS. We were doing 30 MPH on the GPS busting through those big chopped up swells. The ride was very soft like mine; however I know I couldn't have done 30 MPH in that ****. I have ridden on other 34' boats that couldn't compare to the ride on mine. Of course he spent a helluva lot more on that boat than I did on mine.

I will gladly take any doubters out and show you how a 25' World Cat rides in 3' chop. If you own a mono be prepared to put a for sale sign on it after the ride though.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> I luv it, its' May and we're just now getting into a cat / mono discussion !
> 
> Cat owners are kinda like Saturn owners.... just a cult following that the rest of us will never understand... hopefully.


I'm thinking that Fountain owners are definitely fishermen because we all know how they (fishermen) are known to stretch the truth.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

mredman said:


> angelsmInternet Search:
> 
> A cat (cheetah) is the fastest animal on the earth.
> 
> ...


Actually the fastest animal on earth is a type of Falcon.  Carry on with the Cat VS. Mono debate.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Falcon*

Falcons and other birds of prey only achieve their speed in a freefall, sort of like a mono hull.

Mike



Kenner21 said:


> Actually the fastest animal on earth is a type of Falcon.  Carry on with the Cat VS. Mono debate.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*Kitty Cat*

Brandon, 
Here are a few little Kitty Cats that want to play with your Pit Bull...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

You see, y'all got the wrong cats. These boats are no more than little house pussy cats. Now go clean the litter box. The stench of these cats are killing me.

Brandon


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Aw heck with them widdle outboard cats and dogs ... I like the ride on a plus-30 semi displacement sports fishing boat with inboards, like the Bertam or Hat, and that is that. 

That's how I like to roll.

But them's a dying breed, ya know, and everyone is going to crotch rockets these days, some doing over 50 MPH. Whew, what a rodeo. 

Got kidney belts? :cheers:


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

You're all wrong!

http://www.thetravelalmanac.com/lists/fish-speed.htm

So you will need to get yourself one of these:

http://www.sailfishboats.com/

If you want to be Mr. GOM or Mr. Atlantic.

Disclaimer: No clue what I talkeee about...

edit: A cheetah is the fastest *land* animal, BTW


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> I will gladly take any doubters out and show you how a 25' World Cat rides in 3' chop. If you own a mono be prepared to put a for sale sign on it after the ride though.


I have had the hell beat put of me in three's plus.. Snap never got off the gas and his boat rides awesome in three plus! surprised me in those seas for sure.:cheers:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> I have had the hell beat put of me in three's plus.. Snap never got off the gas and his boat rides awesome in three plus! surprised me in those seas for sure.:cheers:


Well Snappy is a pretty strong son of a beach, and I wouldn't want to fight him, especially on a slammin' boat way out thar somewhere in the blue. I mean, can't we all just get along?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> Well Snappy is a pretty strong son of a beach, and I wouldn't want to fight him, especially on a slammin' boat way out thar somewhere in the blue. I mean, can't we all just get along?


LOL,, was just agreeing do to the skull dragging I'll pass on!

lmao! :slimer: :rotfl:


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

all i have to say is P*SSY CATS suck............any time yall wanna race let me know, my ole tub is only 25' and it was made back in 79, i will still race any of you cat lovers out there


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Pit Bulls*

Brandon, Cat owners would treat you and pit bulls in the same fashion!



Chase This! said:


> You see, y'all got the wrong cats. These boats are no more than little house pussy cats. Now go clean the litter box. The stench of these cats are killing me.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

mredman said:


> Brandon, Cat owners would treat you and pit bulls in the same fashion!


LOL


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

jjordan said:


> all i have to say is P*SSY CATS suck............any time yall wanna race let me know, my ole tub is only 25' and it was made back in 79, i will still race any of you cat lovers out there


My boat is 25' long too. That would be a good apples to apples comparison. I'm game any time you are. The only way you would beat me is if you James Bond those swells keeping the props out of the water. A boat that old is likely to completely disintegrate going 30 MPH in legitimate three foot seas.

I'll concede and say that you could probably beat me on a flat day. My boat will only do 40 - 42 MPH loaded at WOT. Who cares about that though? I run for gas mileage when I'm out there.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

demo video ?

2 guys running light ,no heavy fuel payload , at prob 15-20 mph

the passenger almost takes a header a couple of times, that wasn't a smooth ride, he's prob. holding on for dear life.

smoother than a similar length mono.......probably,

bow sneeze and wet , probably as well.......


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

My WC does not bow sneeze unless I'm going real slow in big seas. The only time it is wet is when I'm in a quartering sea. There is no such thing as a dry boat in a quartering sea.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> My WC does not bow sneeze unless I'm going real slow in big seas. The only time it is wet is when I'm in a quartering sea. There is no such thing as a dry boat in a quartering sea.


 Da salon of da 54' Bertram dat I fish in is pretty dry in all seas. :spineyes:


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> My boat is 25' long too. That would be a good apples to apples comparison. I'm game any time you are. The only way you would beat me is if you James Bond those swells keeping the props out of the water. A boat that old is likely to completely disintegrate going 30 MPH in legitimate three foot seas.
> 
> I'll concede and say that you could probably beat me on a flat day. My boat will only do 40 - 42 MPH loaded at WOT. Who cares about that though? I run for gas mileage when I'm out there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey Snap all BS a side what kind of real world MPG do you get in you cat. Can you give me a good idea on MPG - RPM- SPEED on a ave fishing trip and what motors are you running. thanks


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I was getting 1.2 - 1.3 MPG statute. That was before I put F-150's on it. I had OX 66 Saltwater Series 150's. I haven't been offshore since I got the four strokes. I will have to let you know when I run it. I'm getting right at 2.0 in the ditch. That's running at 4200 RPS and 30 MPH statute on the GPS.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nuff said






Not all cats sneeze


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

mredman said:


> Brandon, Cat owners would treat you and pit bulls in the same fashion!


Pits get enough bad press as it is, it is really fair to lump them in with Chase This? He did start this thread afterall.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I guarantee you the 1999 26' Glacier Bay Canyon Runner we ran for 2yrs in the SKA (in 2000, 2001)has no stress cracks on it anywhere (that I know of), because the truth is, it does not pound. Period. It is the softest landing you will ever have - even in 10 ft'ers... 

It WILL throw your arse to the other side of the boat in big seas while quartering, but no pounding... I prefer a monohull for kingfishing (in seas less than 5ft) - it's just designed better for that type of fishing, but for comfort, no monohull in the same class (or up to 5-7ft longer) can hang in the rough stuff... But don't take my word for it - try it out!


As for the original post, those were significant seas - great video.... And as far as the old Mako - nice solid monohull, but don't bring a knife to a gun fight!!!


T-BONE


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> My boat is 25' long too. That would be a good apples to apples comparison. I'm game any time you are. The only way you would beat me is if you James Bond those swells keeping the props out of the water. A boat that old is likely to completely disintegrate going 30 MPH in legitimate three foot seas.
> 
> I'll concede and say that you could probably beat me on a flat day. My boat will only do 40 - 42 MPH loaded at WOT. Who cares about that though? I run for gas mileage when I'm out there.


your right with flat seas i would run off and leave you, considering your wot is my cruising speed, and i highly doubt your fuel economy beats me either..............and in TRUE 3 FOOT SEAS i will still walk off and leave you. i dont exspect you to believe that because yyou are a cat lover and they are so suppior to mono hulls.....................but dont the the age of my ol tub full you, she loves the rough stuff and usually goes out when everyone else sits at the jetties sayin " i sure wish the wind would stop blowin so i can go offshore"................not doubtin your boat, i have just been in cats and my boat and prefer mine........and would love to race you anytime......ANY SEAS.............name the time and place and make sure you bring your jock strap,,,,,,ol black betty will show you how to run in those confused seas,,,,,,,,,,,,although it may not be the boat it may be the captain, only time will tell.............until then pet that p*ssy cat for me, tell her daddy is waitin


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm your huckleberry. You called me out. I would love to shut you down. You name the time and place. We can race out and back however far you want, or should I say as long as you can stand it. The more chop the better. I'm afraid you're going to be very disappointed with the outcome.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

$3 on Jordan.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that's because you're too tight to lose any more than that. $3 PFFFFFFT


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*IT'S GO TIME !!!*

Fellas, bring your jock straps and some tubes of 5200 !!! It's time to put out or get out!! I'll bring the video camera for this record setting event. Come on with that $3 B, atleast make it a fresh $20.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

No cracks here.............. this is the second cat in the family. We ran a 21' HARD for 10 years before this one.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*STRESS CRACKS*

I really do believe, that a large majority of cat boats, have no stress cracks. He77, half of them can barely plane out or top out at 35 mph lol

BRING THE NOISE FELLAS !!! It's go time!! Jordan, Dont forget your morgan and smokes.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

True that, Hector. I mean really, how much air can you get running up and down the ditch......cough cough Snap Draggin'.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jjordan said:


> your right with flat seas i would run off and leave you, considering your wot is my cruising speed, and i highly doubt your fuel economy beats me either..............and in TRUE 3 FOOT SEAS i will still walk off and leave you. i dont exspect you to believe that because yyou are a cat lover and they are so suppior to mono hulls.....................but dont the the age of my ol tub full you, she loves the rough stuff and usually goes out when everyone else sits at the jetties sayin " i sure wish the wind would stop blowin so i can go offshore"................not doubtin your boat, i have just been in cats and my boat and prefer mine........and would love to race you anytime......ANY SEAS.............name the time and place and make sure you bring your jock strap,,,,,,ol black betty will show you how to run in those confused seas,,,,,,,,,,,,although it may not be the boat it may be the captain, only time will tell.............until then pet that p*ssy cat for me, tell her daddy is waitin


This has to be the most retarted post of May 2010. Cause there have been other ones.

I as well as others know your cruise speed is not 40mph. I'll gladly put a 1k wager down for this bet. Your gonna break all the chit inside your boat and then some


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Man,thats tuff on ole Snappy. Good place to find what you can run wot tho.

Unless your HOT ROD LOL, Keep the hammer down baby, hold onto those beers fellas and take your finger off that trigger Bubba, Were gunna see what this sum beeoootch can do LOL


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> This has to be the most retarted post of May 2010. Cause there have been other ones.
> 
> I as well as others know your cruise speed is not 40mph. I'll gladly put a 1k wager down for this bet. Your gonna break all the chit inside your boat and then some


LMAO !! Yea, but those videos of the old fart in a 32ft cat in 1ft chop you posted give it a run for it's money lol


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

snappy, I'll take my 22" bay boat with a 150 black monster out there and video it for you! :slimier:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> LMAO !! Yea, but those videos of the old fart in a 32ft cat in 1ft chop you posted give it a run for it's money lol


Hey, we need more videos of cats eating up monohulls. Were leaving the recording up to you on this one. Hopefully you can keep recording over all the laughing your gonna be doing when that Mako is breaking to pieces:rotfl:


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's a good thing that snapper season is only 1 week away, you guys might be duking it out some where's if it were two!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Hyenas Kill Lion...:slimer:


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> I'm your huckleberry. You called me out. I would love to shut you down. You name the time and place. We can race out and back however far you want, or should I say as long as you can stand it. The more chop the better. I'm afraid you're going to be very disappointed with the outcome.


i called you out because i am tired of hearin all this cat talk and how much better they ride than mono hulls.........i never said my boat rides better in 3 footers just faster..........whenever you wanna do this i am game, the loser has to get on here and talk about how great the other guys boat is...............or we can put some cash up, its up tp you. maybe we can get hector to tag along and make a video, that way every time this cat mono hull topic comes up we can just refer to the video rather than spendin 3 days debating it


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Hey, we need more videos of cats eating up monohulls. Were leaving the recording up to you on this one. Hopefully you can keep recording over all the laughing your gonna be doing when that Mako is breaking to pieces:rotfl:


your right it doent cruise at 40, its 38 and i get 2mpg doing it, tops out at around 53..................talk to me when you actually have a boat that runs.............maybe even get rik to show you how to drive it too...............my post is the most retarded, pfttt, have you read some of the ***** youve posted. ive forgotten more about offshore fishin than youll ever know, stick to what you know dude and go tow somethin


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

jjordan said:


> your right it doent cruise at 40, its 38 and i get 2mpg doing it, tops out at around 53..................talk to me when you actually have a boat that runs.............maybe even get rik to show you how to drive it too...............my post is the most retarded, pfttt, have you read some of the ***** youve posted. ive forgotten more about offshore fishin than youll ever know, stick to what you know dude and go tow somethin


Another BOOM!!!


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

When's the race ? I'll bring a life raft for the guys in the cat


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Boundaries*

Hey, lets keep Rik out of this argument. He likes cats and dogs equally.....even if it takes a bit longer to get to the waypoints in a mono hull.

Mike



jjordan said:


> maybe even get rik to show you how to drive it too...............my post is the most retarded, pfttt, have you read some of the ***** youve posted.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

And they said the cats where the fastest in calm race water as well!!!!! BY BY PUSSY CAT


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Jordan that chump fishin the tournyment?if he is let's line I'm up then I might even jump in for grins lol


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

mredman said:


> Hey, lets keep Rik out of this argument. He likes cats and dogs equally.....even if it takes a bit longer to get to the waypoints in a mono hull.
> 
> Mike


your right, sorry rik, didnt mean anything negative towards you, hotrod, i probably shouldnt have gone off like that, nothin personal, this internet stuff just gets under my skin sometimes,,,,,,,,,,,,,i quit goin to my anger management classes and its startin to show


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

jjordan said:


> i called you out because i am tired of hearin all this cat talk and how much better they ride than mono hulls.........i never said my boat rides better in 3 footers just faster


...and I said there is no way your boat is going to go faster in three footers than mine. That POS is going to disintegrate like I already mentioned. I'm ready when you are. Put your money where your mouth is. Bet whatever you can afford. Make sure you bring the Morgan and smokes like Hector said. You're need them to calm your nerves while your looking at that POS Mako in a thousand pieces on the water.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Can we all get along ,

Matt


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hehe, popcorn, please! 

Bu catamaran designs have been around a long time, and some like 'em over a single hull because of stability, a wider platform, and things like that. The fastest sailboats are all cats, capable of sailing over 40 MPH - LOL, my cat sailboat can whup your cat motorboat! 

Err, just give me a gale of wind and waves and tell me when and where, soldier.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

This thread turned south a long time ago. You guys need to do some fishing and let this go.


----------



## DCPrice (Feb 23, 2010)

YOU FOCKERS NEED TO RELAX A LITTLE!!!


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh boy, here we go. Mono vs Cat....LOL


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

personally, y'all need to play swords and let it go...hahaha


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

cats do rule in speed... mono could not keep up with a fully powered racing cat... point being, Fountain has been trying for decades... anyone ever rode in a Skater powere by sterling engines? BOOM.. it has no rod holders though.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jjordan said:


> your right it doent cruise at 40, its 38 and i get 2mpg doing it, tops out at around 53..................talk to me when you actually have a boat that runs.............maybe even get rik to show you how to drive it too...............my post is the most retarded, pfttt, have you read some of the ***** youve posted. ive forgotten more about offshore fishin than youll ever know, stick to what you know dude and go tow somethin


Did you even attend school? Aint no way your POS Mako cruises at 38 at 2.0 mpg. Haha! Bring your POS Mako to the Matty tourney and I'll show you what I have learned. You have to be the stupidest guy on 2cool since Boshna to think you POS boat can run better than a cat. You aint playing with a full deck of cards. I put up a grand already. Can you and your little POS afford that?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> You're need them to calm your nerves while your looking at that POS Mako in a thousand pieces on the water.


Im laughing so hard, my stomach hurts:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

true test.. the North Sea


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Did you even attend school? Aint no way your POS Mako cruises at 38 at 2.0 mpg. Haha! Bring your POS Mako to the Matty tourney and I'll show you what I have learned. You have to be the stupidest guy on 2cool since Boshna to think you POS boat can run better than a cat. You aint playing with a full deck of cards. I put up a grand already. Can you and your little POS afford that?


WOW! BIG words coming from such a small....well nevermind!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

It is true that many of the ocean powerboat racers are out-drive diesel cats. I've always wanted to be the throttleman on one of the beaches, and smoke the rest of the pack!

Only problem is, they fart at slow speeds. I mean really, it's no little girlie sneeze, it's like a big ole fatboy ...
*PLBBBBBBBBBBBtttttt Pfffffffttt.*


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

how do I keep cats out of my garden?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> how do I keep cats out of my garden?


Put fish in the garden. From the look of the reports here, Cats HATE fish!!!

Brandon


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lmao. oh my. fish is a great fertilizer too.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

All I'm saying to all the cat haters is that your assumptions are purely ignorant. I will bet that none of you have ever ridden in one. You should try it before you knock them.

I have been fishing the GOM since the mid 70's. I never fished for anything but Red Snapper until I bought my boat. I have been on a great deal of monohull boats from 24' - 35' in length from more manufacturers than I care to recall. There is only one (1) boat out of every single mono that I have ridden in that had a comparable or better ride than my 25' World Cat. That was a Pursuit C340. I have never been in a big sport fisher. A good friend of mine has a 28' Carolina Classic. That is the closest to a sport fisher I have been in. It has twin Volvo inboards. . It has a pretty good ride. That boat couldn't stay with me in 4' slop out of Fourchon last summer.

Fishing catamarans are not known for their blazing speed. I couldn't care less about speed. I would rather get there a little slower with a great ride. That's just me. All any of you naysayers have to do is contact me. I will take you for a ride in my boat. Then you will see what all the fuss is about catamarans.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Whooo Farted!!!!!:fishy:


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

DUCK SEASON, WABBIT SEASON, DUCK SEASON, WABBIT SEASON.....


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

ssteel069 said:


> Whooo Farted!!!!!:fishy:


Brandon did h:h:h:h:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

ssteel069 said:


> Whooo Farted!!!!!:fishy:


That's the sound of a Queefing Cat! :hairout:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Top 100 rankings from Kingfish connection! 99 MONOS and only one nutered CAT! Need I say more!!!!!!!!!!

#TeamCaptainBoat/MotorPoints1BanditRonald MitchellContender/Suzuki41.282Team SimradMark MausYellowfin/Mercury39.203Ocean Isle Fishing CenterBrant McMullanYellowfin/Yamaha38.504Cat DaddyDanny MathisHydra Sports/Yamaha34.445CrikeyAndre MooreInvincible/Evinrude31.406TerminatorGary HilesContender/Yamaha31.207AT&T The Real Yellow PagesKenny CrawfordContender/Yamaha30.888On the BrinkKelley ClementsFountain/Mercury29.609Game DayRyan RodefferContender/Yamaha29.4810Seconds 2 SpareScott RushContender/Yamaha27.9011Due WestDante FabbroCape Horn/Yamaha27.0412Dirty WorkJoseph WellsVenture/Mercury26.8813Old BlueJim VaughanYellowfin/Yamaha24.5014Promarine USAJim NasetEverglades/Suzuki24.2415BadsportBen HinsonContender/Mercury24.2016KoolauConrad LauWellcraft/Evinrude24.0017CrawgatorBill ButlerInvincible/Yamaha23.4018Mister MagooPete HarperContender/Yamaha22.8619Spiced Rum IIWilliam WummerContender/Evinrude22.4020Logan's RunD. LoganYellowfin/Yamaha21.6021Toes UpRichard BolesContender/Yamaha21.6022Delosa's/Marshall LawJames BreazealeYellowfin/Mercury21.5223IntenseNeal FosterContender/Yamaha21.4824Conched OutCorey McbrideConch/Mercury20.9625The Reel OfficeJeff KeetonYellowfin/Yamaha20.5626KwazarMarcus KennedyYellowfin/Yamaha19.8227Rat PakDarren RatleyYellowfin/Yamaha19.2028Truckin UpDavid Van LentContender/Yamaha18.6029GatorfanDavid AlbrittonContender/Yamaha18.2830CalienteArik BergermanYellowfin/Mercury18.1031Keri-N-OnJason NaumannContender/Yamaha17.8032Offshore WarriorTom KenneyContender/Yamaha17.4433Get SnookeredChris WorkmanContender/Yamaha17.2834Triple GobbleJeff WeathersContender/Mercury17.1035That's My DogForrest TaylorYellowfin/Mercury16.0036Team DonziDan UptonDonzi/Mercury15.6037Fish MeisterDean SpatholtYellowfin/Yamaha15.5238Black CatJamey StewartTriton/Mercury14.9239Triple JP.J. Myers Jr.Yellowfin/Mercury14.4840Moon DoggieBilly EmmartContender/Yamaha13.8641Idle TimeMatthew TarranceFountain/Mercury13.8242Knot @ WorkRobert OlsenSailfish/Yamaha13.7643Hammer TimeRandy HowellContender/Yamaha12.6444PapotanicBill PlattContender/Yamaha12.5445Kill-N-MeHoward PoeDonzi/Mercury12.4846Team Zebra/Oh YeahDavid TedderContender/Yamaha12.0647Never SatisfiedTimothy WootenEverglades/Suzuki12.0048Snake DancerGeorge MitchellContender/Yamaha11.9049Salt Life/Foul HookerRichard IwanickiYellowfin/Mercury11.8250My Three SonsTerry GranthamHydra Sports/Yamaha11.8051SurreelSteve HaysFountain/Mercury11.7652Wanda's DiamondsLeroy KinlawWellcraft/Johnson11.4053Lil DevilMichael JacquinContender/Yamaha11.3654PennywiseJack PennyContender/Yamaha11.0255Outta Control IIRalph HawkinsSea Craft/Mercury10.7256Hooked For ReelDavid HowardYellowfin/Yamaha10.6057East Coast SportsRandall EdensContender/Yamaha10.6058Steel FishingRandy SpainhourWellcraft/Yamaha10.6059Twin VeeCharles ChandlerTwin Vee/Suzuki10.4060Bitta SweetJerry TumblestonHydra Sports/Yamaha10.2461Mad GafferStuart FitzgeraldFountain/Mercury9.9062Sotally ToberDawn StevensonPalmetto/Mercury9.8063FinnagleRaymond PughSea King/Yamaha9.6864Reely Miss-BehavinRichard ClarkCape Horn/Yamaha9.1265LunaseaRich SujatContender/Yamaha9.0066PitbossDan DanielsPathfinder/Yamaha8.8867Reel HookedShane HicksDonzi/Mercury8.8068Second CatchBurt FerebeeContender/Mercury8.8069Mad BananaClinton ChamnessFountain/Mercury8.8070Yeah RightSean HennerMako/Yamaha8.8071Reel HandyHandy JerniganContender/Yamaha8.8072ReelentlessBernie Goldman Sr.Contender/Mercury8.8073TravellerBob JohnsonBoston Whaler/Mercury8.8074In the MomentCarolyn WilliamsYellowfin/Mercury8.8075Imagine ThatWilliam PoertnerPathfinder/Yamaha8.8076Reel TimeTim LowryTrophy/Mercury8.8077King HunterJames Roberts IIContender/Mercury8.8078Top ProducerMichael DeesContender/Yamaha8.4879KabookaJohn NorcliffeBaja/Yamaha8.4880TwisterPatrick BryantContender/Yamaha8.2881Sea ByrdRick ByrdSailfish/Yamaha8.1682Team Empire / Reel DawgSteve Greer Jr.Contender/Yamaha7.8483Fore PlayScott FryeSea Pro/Yamaha7.8084Reel AddictionMike SeniorSea Hunt/Yamaha7.7085Reel BuzzStephen HolleyOnslow Bay/Yamaha7.6886Tide LineDieter CardwellWellcraft/Yamaha7.6887LagerheadSteve PapenContender/Yamaha7.5088QuietusDavid Rogers Jr.Yellowfin/Yamaha7.1689Blue RibbonMichael WoolardRegulator/Yamaha7.1290JuggernautBert HarveyContender/Yamaha7.0091Get LayedFred Watkins Jr.Contender/Yamaha6.9692Mining My BidnessChuck PermenterDonzi/Mercury6.9093High DefinitionBrian Bailey Sr.Contender/Yamaha6.8494Roll OnDan GreenlingConcept Yamaha6.8095DesperadoBryan WallaceYellowfin/Mercury6.8096ReleaseMike WilliamsContender/Yamaha6.3297Rod HogMiles BunnKen Craft/Yamaha6.2898Reel HabitRyan RogersSea Fox/Mercury6.2899Team Marlago.comJohn Smith, Sr.Marlago/Yamaha6.12100Sparky's MachineWill LamneckYellowfin/Mercury5.84


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

That's a little hard to read so here is the link!

http://www.kingfishconnection.com/?page_id=22


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> All any of you naysayers have to do is contact me. I will take you for a ride in my boat. Then you will see what all the fuss is about catamarans.


don't respond to Gilberts pm's LOL


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> That's a little hard to read so here is the link!
> 
> http://www.kingfishconnection.com/?page_id=22


Kingfish PFFFFFT. I couldn't care less about Kingfish.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

That's because you still don't know how to catch one!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mossy Oak said:


> Top 100 rankings from Kingfish connection! 99 MONOS and only one nutered CAT! Need I say more!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> #TeamCaptainBoat/MotorPoints1BanditRonald MitchellContender/Suzuki41.282Team SimradMark MausYellowfin/Mercury39.203Ocean Isle Fishing CenterBrant McMullanYellowfin/Yamaha38.504Cat DaddyDanny MathisHydra Sports/Yamaha34.445CrikeyAndre MooreInvincible/Evinrude31.406TerminatorGary HilesContender/Yamaha31.207AT&T The Real Yellow PagesKenny CrawfordContender/Yamaha30.888On the BrinkKelley ClementsFountain/Mercury29.609Game DayRyan RodefferContender/Yamaha29.4810Seconds 2 SpareScott RushContender/Yamaha27.9011Due WestDante FabbroCape Horn/Yamaha27.0412Dirty WorkJoseph WellsVenture/Mercury26.8813Old BlueJim VaughanYellowfin/Yamaha24.5014Promarine USAJim NasetEverglades/Suzuki24.2415BadsportBen HinsonContender/Mercury24.2016KoolauConrad LauWellcraft/Evinrude24.0017CrawgatorBill ButlerInvincible/Yamaha23.4018Mister MagooPete HarperContender/Yamaha22.8619Spiced Rum IIWilliam WummerContender/Evinrude22.4020Logan's RunD. LoganYellowfin/Yamaha21.6021Toes UpRichard BolesContender/Yamaha21.6022Delosa's/Marshall LawJames BreazealeYellowfin/Mercury21.5223IntenseNeal FosterContender/Yamaha21.4824Conched OutCorey McbrideConch/Mercury20.9625The Reel OfficeJeff KeetonYellowfin/Yamaha20.5626KwazarMarcus KennedyYellowfin/Yamaha19.8227Rat PakDarren RatleyYellowfin/Yamaha19.2028Truckin UpDavid Van LentContender/Yamaha18.6029GatorfanDavid AlbrittonContender/Yamaha18.2830CalienteArik BergermanYellowfin/Mercury18.1031Keri-N-OnJason NaumannContender/Yamaha17.8032Offshore WarriorTom KenneyContender/Yamaha17.4433Get SnookeredChris WorkmanContender/Yamaha17.2834Triple GobbleJeff WeathersContender/Mercury17.1035That's My DogForrest TaylorYellowfin/Mercury16.0036Team DonziDan UptonDonzi/Mercury15.6037Fish MeisterDean SpatholtYellowfin/Yamaha15.5238Black CatJamey StewartTriton/Mercury14.9239Triple JP.J. Myers Jr.Yellowfin/Mercury14.4840Moon DoggieBilly EmmartContender/Yamaha13.8641Idle TimeMatthew TarranceFountain/Mercury13.8242Knot @ WorkRobert OlsenSailfish/Yamaha13.7643Hammer TimeRandy HowellContender/Yamaha12.6444PapotanicBill PlattContender/Yamaha12.5445Kill-N-MeHoward PoeDonzi/Mercury12.4846Team Zebra/Oh YeahDavid TedderContender/Yamaha12.0647Never SatisfiedTimothy WootenEverglades/Suzuki12.0048Snake DancerGeorge MitchellContender/Yamaha11.9049Salt Life/Foul HookerRichard IwanickiYellowfin/Mercury11.8250My Three SonsTerry GranthamHydra Sports/Yamaha11.8051SurreelSteve HaysFountain/Mercury11.7652Wanda's DiamondsLeroy KinlawWellcraft/Johnson11.4053Lil DevilMichael JacquinContender/Yamaha11.3654PennywiseJack PennyContender/Yamaha11.0255Outta Control IIRalph HawkinsSea Craft/Mercury10.7256Hooked For ReelDavid HowardYellowfin/Yamaha10.6057East Coast SportsRandall EdensContender/Yamaha10.6058Steel FishingRandy SpainhourWellcraft/Yamaha10.6059Twin VeeCharles ChandlerTwin Vee/Suzuki10.4060Bitta SweetJerry TumblestonHydra Sports/Yamaha10.2461Mad GafferStuart FitzgeraldFountain/Mercury9.9062Sotally ToberDawn StevensonPalmetto/Mercury9.8063FinnagleRaymond PughSea King/Yamaha9.6864Reely Miss-BehavinRichard ClarkCape Horn/Yamaha9.1265LunaseaRich SujatContender/Yamaha9.0066PitbossDan DanielsPathfinder/Yamaha8.8867Reel HookedShane HicksDonzi/Mercury8.8068Second CatchBurt FerebeeContender/Mercury8.8069Mad BananaClinton ChamnessFountain/Mercury8.8070Yeah RightSean HennerMako/Yamaha8.8071Reel HandyHandy JerniganContender/Yamaha8.8072ReelentlessBernie Goldman Sr.Contender/Mercury8.8073TravellerBob JohnsonBoston Whaler/Mercury8.8074In the MomentCarolyn WilliamsYellowfin/Mercury8.8075Imagine ThatWilliam PoertnerPathfinder/Yamaha8.8076Reel TimeTim LowryTrophy/Mercury8.8077King HunterJames Roberts IIContender/Mercury8.8078Top ProducerMichael DeesContender/Yamaha8.4879KabookaJohn NorcliffeBaja/Yamaha8.4880TwisterPatrick BryantContender/Yamaha8.2881Sea ByrdRick ByrdSailfish/Yamaha8.1682Team Empire / Reel DawgSteve Greer Jr.Contender/Yamaha7.8483Fore PlayScott FryeSea Pro/Yamaha7.8084Reel AddictionMike SeniorSea Hunt/Yamaha7.7085Reel BuzzStephen HolleyOnslow Bay/Yamaha7.6886Tide LineDieter CardwellWellcraft/Yamaha7.6887LagerheadSteve PapenContender/Yamaha7.5088QuietusDavid Rogers Jr.Yellowfin/Yamaha7.1689Blue RibbonMichael WoolardRegulator/Yamaha7.1290JuggernautBert HarveyContender/Yamaha7.0091Get LayedFred Watkins Jr.Contender/Yamaha6.9692Mining My BidnessChuck PermenterDonzi/Mercury6.9093High DefinitionBrian Bailey Sr.Contender/Yamaha6.8494Roll OnDan GreenlingConcept Yamaha6.8095DesperadoBryan WallaceYellowfin/Mercury6.8096ReleaseMike WilliamsContender/Yamaha6.3297Rod HogMiles BunnKen Craft/Yamaha6.2898Reel HabitRyan RogersSea Fox/Mercury6.2899Team Marlago.comJohn Smith, Sr.Marlago/Yamaha6.12100Sparky's MachineWill LamneckYellowfin/Mercury5.84


Its about the ride and comfort. Im not into getting all beat up to get there, then having to tighten all the console screws after every trip. Slimesticks, big deal:work:

What do most of the Venice Capts run?

Heres a popular 2cool Capt, read the info on his boats
http://www.superstrikecharters.com/captain.html

Another, read the info on the boats, the Twin Vee reaches 40knots in any seas. 36Yellowfin great for slick calm days
http://www.paradise-outfitters.com/boats_and_captains.htm

Another
http://www.reelpeace.com/

Another
http://www.relentlesssportfishing.net/

And another
http://www.deepsouthcharters.com/


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't make me break out the Sea Ray Laguna on y'alls buttz. Y'all will be sorry when I wake y'all up onto the jetty rocks. 

Who gives a carp. Both have their pro's and con's. I've fished both and there are things I like about each and things I don't. Either way, they all get you offshore and back safely and both catch fish. Heck for that matter, I've caught lots of pelagics in tunnel hulled bay boats.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> That's because you still don't know how to catch one!


I catch plenty of them. I just don't want to keep them. The only time I keep that cat food is when someone says they will take them home and eat them. I sure as hell won't.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> Hardheads of the deep right? :cheers:


Get it right goober. There is no deep water out of Sabine Pass. Hardheads of the shallow murk is more fitting. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> I catch plenty of them. I just don't want to keep them. The only time I keep that cat food is when someone says they will take them home and eat them. I sure as hell won't.


Whatcha fishin for this weekend????? It's 1-2's! Hope it's not to rough for you!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Its about the ride and comfort. Im not into getting all beat up to get there, then having to tighten all the console screws after every trip. Slimesticks, big deal:work:
> 
> What do most of the Venice Capts run?
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, there are some reel nice Kitties out there (Freeman). But there is a reason that only one Pro SKA team is fishing a Cat. I can't think of one custom sportfish builder in the US that is making a Cat. To me if they were so good builders like Spencer, Merritt, Bayless would be building then. And by the way, I have ridden on three different Cat's in my time and I will stick to my Sea Vee!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> Whatcha fishin for this weekend????? It's 1-2's! Hope it's not to rough for you!


Now that you've mentioned it, I have ridden in your boat with three friends of mine. None of us were that impressed. They all said it didn't ride any better than mine. We both cruise at 30 MPH too. I'm thinking I'm going to be somewhere around 2 MPG with the new four strokes. 400 miles of range with a 25' boat seems pretty good to me. No to mention that I have less than 1/2 in mine what you have in yours. Do you think you're going to make it out, or is it going to break down AGAIN?


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Did you even attend school? Aint no way your POS Mako cruises at 38 at 2.0 mpg. Haha! Bring your POS Mako to the Matty tourney and I'll show you what I have learned. You have to be the stupidest guy on 2cool since Boshna to think you POS boat can run better than a cat. You aint playing with a full deck of cards. I put up a grand already. Can you and your little POS afford that?


 your right dude my pos barely starts and when it does it only goes about 35 wot and gets .75mpg and no icant afford grand i dont even have a job, but when i finally get outta school i am gonna get me one of those fast economical boats,,,,,,,,,,,,do you believe me now


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Be sure and bring your life raft PUSSY CAT!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> ...and I said there is no way your boat is going to go faster in three footers than mine. That POS is going to disintegrate like I already mentioned. I'm ready when you are. Put your money where your mouth is. Bet whatever you can afford. Make sure you bring the Morgan and smokes like Hector said. You're need them to calm your nerves while your looking at that POS Mako in a thousand pieces on the water.


your right man, it was made in 1979 the transom would probably fall off after the first 10 miles,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hopefully i can tread water long enough for you to catch up and save me


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

jjordan said:


> your right man, it was made in 1979 the transom would probably fall off after the first 10 miles,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hopefully i can tread water long enough for you to catch up and save me


LMAO, just have your life jacket on. I should be back there soon enough to pick you up. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, I have ridden in your boat with three friends of mine. None of us were that impressed. They all said it didn't ride any better than mine. We both cruise at 30 MPH too. I'm thinking I'm going to be somewhere around 2 MPG with the new four strokes. 400 miles of range with a 25' boat seems pretty good to me. No to mention that I have less than 1/2 in mine what you have in yours. Do you think you're going to make it out, or is it going to break down AGAIN?


Oh and by the way that day you were in my boat it was 1-2 ft sea's! All boats ride good in 1-2's! See if you can keep up 4-5's! Tell me what you think then. And heck no I am not going to break down! Yes you were on my boat and we broke down at 150 miles out. And I do fell bad for that! But don't get me started on how you acted that day!

And I cruise at 32 knots (37mph) and top out at 40 knots and get 1.6 mpg for a 16,000 lbs boat with a full tower!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> But don't get me started on how you acted that day!


You're about to open a can of worms dude. I suggest you let it go, or it could get bad.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Open it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesus tap dancing Christ you'd think it was in the middle of January, wind blowing 40 knots, and stock market sitting at 6,000 points.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Come on with it!!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

I got a beer and some popcorn!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

open the can before I kick the cat!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mossy Oak said:


> But don't get me started on how you acted that day!


you're to chicken to say it


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

aggiebret said:


> I got a beer and some popcorn!


Bret,

Pass the popcorn will ya ? :brew2:


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

wellllll we're waiting


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Bret,
> 
> Pass the popcorn will ya ? :brew2:


Here ya go! :rotfl:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the popcorn bro,Well I guess the catamarans got his tongue :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> you're to chicken to say it


No, I'm to polite! But I will say we broke down 16 miles from Auger! That was last June before I cleaned my tanks out. I had a severe bacteria build up in my tanks and it totally shut us down. We got towed to port fuchon la. Not a good trip!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Thanks for the popcorn bro,Well I guess the catamarans got his tongue :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No problem! Can I get it back please?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

aggiebret said:


> No problem! Can I get it back please?


I gave it to Brandon he said he was gonna reheat it in his new microwave in the cabin.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Aw man, get offa the dog pile and y'all know the early 70s Mako offshore hull was one of the best, up there with the Bertram and Blackfin, although the Mako was known more of a racy thang with funky engines, not as fishable but they work. Some would give their left Man-pecan for an old Mako hull in good shape, to repower it and turn it into a Boomvang tuna mauler.

Try one of these cans if you ain't got no YFT in the freezer.


----------



## freemanboatworks (Dec 26, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Hey, we need more videos of cats eating up monohulls. Were leaving the recording up to you on this one. Hopefully you can keep recording over all the laughing your gonna be doing when that Mako is breaking to pieces:rotfl:


This isnt a video of a cat eating up a mono, but it is one running 60mph offshore in miami.

If any of you WC guys needs some speed to make these mono knuckleheads hush, I'll supply the ride for a day or two!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Swells said:


> Aw man, get offa the dog pile and y'all know the early 70s Mako offshore hull was one of the best, up there with the Bertram and Blackfin, although the Mako was known more of a racy thang with funky engines, not as fishable but they work. Some would give their left Man-pecan for an old Mako hull in good shape, to repower it and turn it into a Boomvang tuna mauler.


closed transom, new floor, motor bracket, new 150 zuki 4 strokes


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Jordan,

If you want to trade your 150's for 2-200 suzuki 4 strokes let me know I will trade with you.

matt


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> Jordan,
> 
> If you want to trade your 150's for 2-200 suzuki 4 strokes let me know I will trade with you.
> 
> matt


im good matt, mine are perfect for my boat and 5 years of warranty left


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

freemanboatworks said:


> This isnt a video of a cat eating up a mono, but it is one running 60mph offshore in miami.
> 
> If any of you WC guys needs some speed to make these mono knuckleheads hush, I'll supply the ride for a day or two!


One of the Cat Gods has just spoken!!! Anyone want to still ante up now?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Sooooo now, the WC guys are gunna borrow a custom 33ft freeman for a day or two, instead of those 25ft WC's that can out run a boat 10ft longer in 3ft seas. 

LMAO I need some taller boots.

And once again, a 33ft Cat boat tearin up that 1ft chop WOW I WANT ONE!! lol


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

That is one fine boat. Guess I'll have to wait 5 more years until there's a good used one I can afford!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

sea sick said:


> And once again, a 33ft Cat boat tearin up that 1ft chop WOW I WANT ONE!! lol


Hey hey, that was a cool video. Don't hate. I wonder what bay that was. Looked like Matty.

Brandon


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

i know a guy with a lil ol conteneder that would handle that freemen


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

No hatin over here. 

Now if you want to see a real deal video, put Hot Rod at the trottles of that Freeman in some Texas 3-4ft seas!!! 

He better have has pilot license tho, I bet that cat would just fly out of the water after watchin that lil 25 footer comin out the water in those 2-3ft seas.

That Freeman's a nice rig for sure tho.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

sea sick said:


> No hatin over here.
> 
> Now if you want to see a real deal video, put Hot Rod at the trottles of that Freeman in some Texas 3-4ft seas!!!


not sure he could see over the console


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

jjordan said:


> not sure he could see over the console


We could put one of those sit down bubble consoles that the SCB has, but still have the leaning post lol

That freeman should fly with those 350's.

So is that why Brandon got the boat with a tower ???


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jjordan said:


> not sure he could see over the console


Lol. Did Mako even make a console for a 79 boat:biggrin: Or do you do the tiller steer.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Lol. Did Mako even make a console for a 79 boat:biggrin: Or do you do the tiller steer.


tiller, its a gaff rigged with wire ties and duct tape


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

jjordan said:


> tiller, its a gaff rigged with wire ties and duct tape


We did that on my old sea hunt when a big wake from a ship knocked the motor into a rig leg and bent the steering shaft, it got us to a safe location to wait for the towboat.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

JJordan, you are in fantasyland, but I'll wait for the results of the "race". Minimum 3 to 5's for 20 miles. The cat gets there at least 5 miles sooner than you (depends if you wreck it the 1st 5 miles - could beat you by 15 miles). Nothing against your Mako - damned fine boat, but cannot compare in ride in the rough stuff.

And as far as the SKA comments - they weren't brought up to speak of the kingfishing or speed, they were brought up because someone (I think mont) said that the cat in the video couldn't hold up to fishing the SKA trail without busting up. Well, they won't bust up (and haven't in my experience, which again is just limited to the 26' GB). So, the thread is about the ride and comfort, not about the speed. But guaranteed, in the "race", the cat will be able to do 30+ knots in those 3 to 5's and the monohull (25' mako) will either do 25kts, or 30kts until JJordan's teeth fall out and the CC comes unglued from the deck. It's not his fault - it's the design of the hull that is the difference (mono)...

T-BONE


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Terry I had no idea you were a closet "cat" guy


----------



## freemanboatworks (Dec 26, 2008)

jjordan said:


> i know a guy with a lil ol conteneder that would handle that freemen


Do tell, which little ole contender?

There was a little ole contender with trip 350's and an Invinc with trip 350's that couldnt handle that Freeman in 2' chop and 3'rollers mixed not much worse than what you saw in that Video. Had a Yamaha rep on board that couldnt believe his eyes. Calm water.... the Freeman doesnt have a chance, I'll admit.

I know what I saw, I was driving. It was not as rough as the video the OP put in and the BIG bad monos couldnt hang while giving seatrials. When I passed the 37 Cont, we were running 54-55mph. The Invinc, we were runnin 58-59mph.

Could they outrun me in those conditions? I am pretty sure, but they had 5 guys on board(typical fishing crew) and they were getting beat around pretty bad. A single capt well trained could have taken the beating and passed me. At the time I had 6 guys on board drinking cocktails and they were laughing at the other boats as we passed while drinking their drinks.

Oh, 2 of my latest sales were to an owner of a 36' Contender and the other a 34' YF. You were saying........

Oh, and the story gets better if you want me to continue.

Billy


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Terry I had no idea you were a closet "cat" guy


Hahaha - well, for the kinda tournament fishing we do (slimey old kingfish) I prefer a 30+ ft monohull, simply because it is designed better for kingfishing (lower sides for gaffing those speedsters, motors close together in the center, hope it's 3ft or less for speed, etc...). But for fun time and comfort, it is a cat hands-down. So, no closet here - if I need to haul me some lumber I'll take the 3/4 ton (monohull), but if'n I want to cruise my baby round town I'm taking the Caddy (cat)!

T-BONE


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

freemanboatworks said:


> Do tell, which little ole contender?
> 
> There was a little ole contender with trip 350's and an Invinc with trip 350's that couldnt handle that Freeman in 2' chop and 3'rollers mixed not much worse than what you saw in that Video. Had a Yamaha rep on board that couldnt believe his eyes. Calm water.... the Freeman doesnt have a chance, I'll admit.
> 
> ...


Come on Billy< PUFF PUFF GIVE  Any boats sold to guides that run out of Grand Isle yet.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

freemanboatworks said:


> Oh, and the story gets better if you want me to continue.
> 
> Billy


BAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA please do! I wish I could afford one of those Freeman Cats! I guess I'll just have to stick with second best.

I'm not disputing a mono could leave me in calm seas either. That's where they are best. How many times a year do you see that though? My boat pitches and yaws when it's too calm. It needs some chop top act right. That's where cats are best. When it gets nasty. Like I said to all naysayers. Get in touch with me. I will take you out in mine. Then you will become a believer. I'm not skeered if you're not.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

i will say that my boat wont hang in 5 footers, i have no desire to go out in 5 footers, my argument was 2-3 footers, one of these days we will be at the same place at the same time and see what it really is...............theres no doubt the kitty is probably a better ride, but again that wasnt the discussion,,,,,,,,,,,,its obvious thats some are die hard cat lovers and others are not..........


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> BAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA please do! I wish I could afford one of those Freeman Cats! I guess I'll just have to stick with second best.
> 
> I'm not disputing a mono could leave me in calm seas either. That's where they are best. How many times a year do you see that though? My boat pitches and yaws when it's too calm. It needs some chop top act right. That's where cats are best. When it gets nasty. Like I said to all naysayers. Get in touch with me. I will take you out in mine. Then you will become a believer. I'm not skeered if you're not.


 I naysay,, lets go!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

freemanboatworks said:


> Do tell, which little ole contender?
> 
> There was a little ole contender with trip 350's and an Invinc with trip 350's that couldnt handle that Freeman in 2' chop and 3'rollers mixed not much worse than what you saw in that Video. Had a Yamaha rep on board that couldnt believe his eyes. Calm water.... the Freeman doesnt have a chance, I'll admit.
> 
> ...


im not knockin your boat dude, it looks liike a fine ride, just not my cup of tea, as far as beatin a contender in 2-3 footers, well id have to see that to believe it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I don't have a dog or cat in this fight but that golf loving McDonald's rep used to run to the tuna spots in a cat . . . . . just saying. 

Carry on . . . .


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

jjordan said:


> all i have to say is P*SSY CATS suck............any time yall wanna race let me know, my ole tub is only 25' and it was made back in 79, i will still race any of you cat lovers out there





Snap Draggin said:


> My boat is 25' long too. That would be a good apples to apples comparison. I'm game any time you are. The only way you would beat me is if you James Bond those swells keeping the props out of the water. A boat that old is likely to completely disintegrate going 30 MPH in legitimate three foot seas.





jjordan said:


> i called you out because i am tired of hearin all this cat talk and how much better they ride than mono hulls.........i never said my boat rides better in 3 footers just faster..........whenever you wanna do this i am game, the loser has to get on here and talk about how great the other guys boat is...............or we can put some cash up, its up tp you. maybe we can get hector to tag along and make a video, that way every time this cat mono hull topic comes up we can just refer to the video rather than spendin 3 days debating it





Snap Draggin said:


> ...and I said there is no way your boat is going to go faster in three footers than mine. That POS is going to disintegrate like I already mentioned. I'm ready when you are. Put your money where your mouth is. Bet whatever you can afford. Make sure you bring the Morgan and smokes like Hector said. You're need them to calm your nerves while your looking at that POS Mako in a thousand pieces on the water.


Dude why don't you just let it go? Your reading comprehension and retention are definitely in need of improvement. How many times do I have to say that YOUR BOAT WILL NOT OUTRUN MINE IN TWO TO THREE FOOT SEAS? It has to do with the ride of course, but that is not what I'm saying either. I will say it again. Please read it REAL slowly and as many times as it takes for you to retain it. YOUR BOAT WILL NOT OUTRUN MY BOAT IN TWO TO THREE FOOT SEAS. Put your money where your mouth is. Bet whatever YOU can afford to lose. I'm your hucklberry.


----------



## freemanboatworks (Dec 26, 2008)

jjordan said:


> im not knockin your boat dude, it looks liike a fine ride, just not my cup of tea, as far as beatin a contender in 2-3 footers, well id have to see that to believe it.


Time and place...


----------



## freemanboatworks (Dec 26, 2008)

sea sick said:


> Come on Billy< PUFF PUFF GIVE  Any boats sold to guides that run out of Grand Isle yet.


None in Grand Isle, but we do have one going to Houma, La. I think he runs out of Fourchon.

PUFF PUFF... fill me in on that one?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Brandon,, you win the award of the week bud! here,, it worked!!troll!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> Dude why don't you just let it go? Your reading comprehension and retention are definitely in need of improvement. How many times do I have to say that YOUR BOAT WILL NOT OUTRUN MINE IN TWO TO THREE FOOT SEAS? It has to do with the ride of course, but that is not what I'm saying either. I will say it again. Please read it REAL slowly and as many times as it takes for you to retain it. YOUR BOAT WILL NOT OUTRUN MY BOAT IN TWO TO THREE FOOT SEAS. Put your money where your mouth is. Bet whatever YOU can afford to lose. I'm your hucklberry.[/QUOT
> 
> whatever dude i will be in the water for the next week fishing the hof tourney, if you feel froggy come on, otherwise, go fly a kyte, im done with this pissin contest...............409-502-8408


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm fishing the SALT Tournament out of Sabine Pass all weekend. Beside, it's supposed to be less than three feet. I'm not disputing you can outrun me in calm seas. My name is Joe and my number is (409)679-4405, and I don't take checks.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Guess we don't have to worry about this no Jack fishin chump then


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dude SALT is this weekend.. or week. it usually last longer thean a weekend.. what gives on the info. Joe when it hits threes plus I'll ride with you and laugh as I film him falling back. I can even hold my own brew In the Cad-A-lac!!!! never spill a drop in the chop either.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I can beat everyone in 10' seas in my kayak and never get my jurt wet or spill my beer. :spineyes:


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

It's gettin deep in here


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I can beat everyone when I'm 10' feet tall and sees my kayak with one eye and never get my jurt wet or spill my beer. :spineyes: although I may fall or trip a few times.


right,, we know thats right giblet!:rotfl:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Bet these guys wish they were in a Cat!!! :rotfl:


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

I like boats


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Give me my old 24 McKee and I will smoke all cats under 27. I used to smoke Mellinium Marine at every SKA! 

Snappy, I will out run you in reverse in 2-3's!!!!!!!!!!! And still catch a bigger fish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

anyone running a tri-hull out there. I hear they are DAB SSA!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> anyone running a tri-hull out there. I hear they are DAB SSA!!


What's this Try Moron thang of which you speak, Chief Breaking Wind? :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what about the Shallowsport Lat 27 boat? What is that considered?


----------



## Cat's Meow (Sep 5, 2006)

*catamaran video*

i don't know exactly what this is supposed to demonstrate or prove. i do know that if you run a boat like a rented mule you are going to create problems: stress cracks in hull/transom, loosening fasteners, weld failures in aluminum structures,possible injuries to occupants, etc.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> what about the Shallowsport Lat 27 boat? What is that considered?


A modified Cat - A - Moron. sad2sm


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> what about the Shallowsport Lat 27 boat? What is that considered?


my monohull considers it a just little speed-bump :slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

SETTLED, HALF CAT HALF V, GOT TO BE THE BEST! PERIOD!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

phfffft!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

freemanboatworks said:


> Do tell, which little ole contender?
> 
> There was a little ole contender with trip 350's and an Invinc with trip 350's that couldnt handle that Freeman in 2' chop and 3'rollers mixed not much worse than what you saw in that Video. Had a Yamaha rep on board that couldnt believe his eyes. Calm water.... the Freeman doesnt have a chance, I'll admit.
> 
> ...


This deserves the biggest BOOM of the whole thread!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

waterspout said:


> SETTLED, HALF CAT HALF V, GOT TO BE THE BEST! PERIOD!


Watcha got under the hood of that tub Spout. I know in 83 they had these little buggars in it


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mayan, who cut the cheese?


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Swells said:


> Mayan, who cut the cheese?


jjordan!!!!!!:headknock


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Watcha got under the hood of that tub Spout. I know in 83 they had these little buggars in it


na,, that cig is a little longer than mine with those trips.. mine has twin blown 502's in it. it will do around 78 plus in three's no problem.. trick is once you get on top of the waves. hammer her down and she'll skip all the way home!! BOOM! she's my mono-cat!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> BOOM! she's my mono-cat!


I've heard 'bout them types up by Austin, mebbe over on Montrose. :work:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang you Sammy,, your always got that on your mind don't you! lordy man get ahold of yourself.... well maybe not. try a stiff drink instead! lol


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> dang you Sammy,, your always got that on your mind don't you! lordy man get ahold of yourself.... well maybe not. try a stiff drink instead! lol


Joking ... the wind is dying and there's only 1-2 foot of wave on the beach.

Should be a fun weekend. Heck with Dawn Patrol, I'm talkin' Bikini Patrol ...

I'd ruther go fishing ... keeps ma hands busy, ya know. :rotfl:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep looks like smooth seas this weekend. I'm sure the monohull floatilla will be out in full force due to that. :slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Swells said:


> Joking ... the wind is dying and there's only 1-2 foot of wave on the beach.
> 
> *Should be a fun weekend. Heck with Dawn Patrol, I'm talkin' Bikini Patrol* ...
> 
> I'd ruther go fishing ... keeps ma hands busy, ya know. :rotfl:


take your camera!!!! send pics to me email addy :brew: I know your going to be prowling the Padre beach acting like you using a metal detector!:rotfl:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/285439-cracks-2003-world-cat-27sf.html


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Mossy Oak said:


> Give me my old 24 McKee and I will smoke all cats under 27. I used to smoke Mellinium Marine at every SKA!
> 
> Snappy, I will out run you in reverse in 2-3's!!!!!!!!!!! And still catch a bigger fish!!!!!!!!!!!


Dang ! A former cat owner that went to a 31 Contender ??????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Yep looks like smooth seas this weekend. I'm sure the monohull floatilla will be out in full force due to that. :slimer:


cool,,, we can take my boat out then :brew:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/285439-cracks-2003-world-cat-27sf.html


By the looks of those motors, that boat was not taken care of well, the transom looks like junk too. The props look nicked up too. Cali plates, explains it, lol. Maybe he hit the dock drunk a few times, who knows.

Send me your Addy again so I can send you a check Mark.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

freemanboatworks said:


> Do tell, which little ole contender?
> 
> There was a little ole contender with trip 350's and an Invinc with trip 350's that couldnt handle that Freeman in 2' chop and 3'rollers mixed not much worse than what you saw in that Video. Had a Yamaha rep on board that couldnt believe his eyes. Calm water.... the Freeman doesnt have a chance, I'll admit.
> 
> ...


dude, no need to try and sell me, i wouldnt buy one of your boats for half price, i dont like cat hulls, though yours does seem to be very nice, just not for me...........as far as you passin up the contender and invinceable, congrats, i am happy for you, now next time tell the other captains before hand that you wanna race and see what the outcome would be, you yourself said they could have passed you up in those conditions. thats why im not a cat fan, i dont require a ride so smooth i can drink martinis while runnin in 4ft seas, i will stick to my mono hull and take the abuse. with that bein said, im sure you are gonna keep sellin boats, there are quite a few cat lovers out there


----------



## freemanboatworks (Dec 26, 2008)

jjordan said:


> dude, no need to try and sell me, i wouldnt buy one of your boats for half price, i dont like cat hulls, though yours does seem to be very nice, just not for me...........as far as you passin up the contender and invinceable, congrats, i am happy for you, now next time tell the other captains before hand that you wanna race and see what the outcome would be, you yourself said they could have passed you up in those conditions. thats why im not a cat fan, i dont require a ride so smooth i can drink martinis while runnin in 4ft seas, i will stick to my mono hull and take the abuse. with that bein said, im sure you are gonna keep sellin boats, there are quite a few cat lovers out there


Not trying to sell you, I just came back at a comment from another poster.

Actually, if you had the chance to buy one at half price, you could sell it and make some money. Might want to rethink your rational. Life is full of opportunities, just look for them.

Oh, another thing.... If you were giving seatrials as a builder at the Miami Boat show and a catamaran gives you a try, would you let him pass you?


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

I sure would like to take a ride on one of them cats so i could make up my own mind. im looking to get a new boat. i took a ride on a sea cat back in 90-91 it was a nice ride but slow as hell. when its really nice i don't think i would be happy going 25-30mph. but when its 3-4foot a smooth ride would be nice???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I dunno, growing up on slow boats that could never pull more than 20 MPH, and I don't like going much faster in a boat under 40 feet, I just don't respect speed like y'all do. If there is a 2 to 4 foot chop, I don't want to go faster, anyway. I think the deal is in skinny seas you want to be able to cover some distance fast, like a turbo-powered bass boat. Well that ain't how I roll. Enjoy your races, I value my spine, kidneys, and sanity, as well as my col' beer on the way back in from a day of hard fishing.

Now those Freeman boats they are a work of art, quite stable and using a more traditional fiberglass over wood construction instead of a Clorox bottle. Similar construction is used by the best lobster boat and yacht builders in Maine and the Left Coast, requiring custom lay-up instead of forms. That's totally different from production boats that will run off hundreds if not thousands of boats, like Wellcraft did at its Sarasota plant, chop-gun city. We're talking apples and oranges here!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually, if you had the chance to buy one at half price, you could sell it and make some money. Might want to rethink your rational. Life is full of opportunities, just look for them.

Huh ? You're selling your boats at half price now ?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Sale*

I want to buy a Freeman at half price! These boats appear to be the best for the shallow choppy waters in the gulf.

Mike



freemanboatworks said:


> Not trying to sell you, I just came back at a comment from another poster.
> 
> Actually, if you had the chance to buy one at half price, you could sell it and make some money. Might want to rethink your rational. Life is full of opportunities, just look for them.
> 
> Oh, another thing.... If you were giving seatrials as a builder at the Miami Boat show and a catamaran gives you a try, would you let him pass you?


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

freemanboatworks said:


> If you were giving seatrials as a builder at the Miami Boat show and a catamaran gives you a try, would you let him pass you?


to seriously think that boat could even come close to hangin with a 36 invinceable or 37t contender is just assanine...........those boats arent even on the same playin field................face it, if it could there would be freemans all over the ska tour, but they just cant hang in the go fast in rough seas game, who cares if you can go 55 and sip cocktails when you can go 65 and get to the fish sooner...........again, not knockin your boat, just statin the truth, it cant hang


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> Huh ? You're selling your boats at half price now ?


I don't think a 33 Freeman is what Lisa wants you to buy. While the ride may be similar to the 50+ Sportfisher she wants.........Ok, I can't say that without laughing.

Carry on.

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> I don't think a 33 Freeman is what Lisa wants you to buy. While the ride may be similar to the 50+ Sportfisher she wants.........Ok, I can't say that without laughing.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Brandon


A shameless attempt to keep your thread going:an5:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> A shameless attempt to keep your thread going:an5:


Don't you have a POS to put back together. And a cat at that.......sad3sm

Now back to sleep little boy so you can dream of real boats.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

freemanboatworks said:


> Not trying to sell you, I just came back at a comment from another poster.
> 
> Actually, if you had the chance to buy one at half price, you could sell it and make some money. Might want to rethink your rational. Life is full of opportunities, just look for them.
> 
> Oh, another thing.... If you were giving seatrials as a builder at the Miami Boat show and a catamaran gives you a try, would you let him pass you?


I see by your post you must be replying to that JJordan guy. I put him on my Global Ignore List, works much better that way. If I read any more of his posts, I'll have to get somebody to kick me in the nutz as they make absolutely no sense.sad3sm


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> I see by your post you must be replying to that JJordan guy. I put him on my Global Ignore List, works much better that way. If I read any more of his posts, I'll have to get somebody to kick me in the nutz as they make absolutely no sense.sad3sm


:an6::an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't think it matters as long as you got a sled, or a friend with a sled. Here down darn near to Mexico it is flat becalmed and the fishies are nervous


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Nice. TWO hulls to clean!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Nice. TWO hulls to clean!


WOW! That is not a good way to treat a kitty! Animal rights people are going to get after them!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*** was that Capt. thinking??????????


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> *** was that Capt. thinking??????????


 I would think he was thinking about trying to make a payment. you see that big camera that guy is holding there paying big bucks for a ride out to see to oil. guys are having to do what they can right now. sad sh!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I would think relative to the worth of the boat, that camera man ain't paying jack. Several hundred bucks, few thousand? What's it going to cost the clean the boat, and replace the entire water system on those Yamahas?

But you are right, very sad. Hope they got it shut off like they are saying!!!

Brandon


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

If they's working for BP, BP pays to have every boat de-oiled and cleaned every trip. They clean pelicans, turtles, and widdle kittie cats too!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The people on that boat are researchers, or so the caption says.

_Researchers survey oil floating on the surface of the Gulf of Mexico near the coast of Louisiana on Wednesday, May 26, 2010. _


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Nice. TWO hulls to clean!


no wonder that boat rides so smooth.. lubed up pretty darn good. Is that the half priced Freeman for sale? Just clean it up then sale it to make a profit?


----------

